# Need Thermal Paste for CPU/GPU in Delhi NCR



## cybermaniac (Jul 22, 2016)

I am urgently looking for good quality *new/used* Thermal paste like arctic silver, cooler master, deep cool, noctua, IC diamond etc. in Delhi NCR region.
I am not able to find in local shops, don't have time to go Nehru Place. Just few grams would be enough.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 22, 2016)

Search on Snapdeal or Flipkart or eBay.in or amazon.in


----------



## cybermaniac (Jul 22, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Search on Snapdeal or Flipkart or eBay.in or amazon.in


I need urgently. So don't have time to buy online. I looking for someone to meet locally.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 22, 2016)

cybermaniac said:


> I need urgently. So don't have time to buy online. I looking for someone to meet locally.


Sorry mate, I stay at Kolkata and you seem to be staying on in Delhi.
So I couldn't help you in person locally.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 25, 2016)

in delhi, you can get from Nehru place or District center easily.. depend where you live. what is your location btw?


----------



## cybermaniac (Jul 25, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Sorry mate, I stay at Kolkata and you seem to be staying on in Delhi.
> So I couldn't help you in person locally.



Which paste do you have by the way?

- - - Updated - - -



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> in delhi, you can get from Nehru place or District center easily.. depend where you live. what is your location btw?



Pitampura


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 25, 2016)

^^ i bought generic one from DC. costed rs 10 or 20. 
But they keep branded one also.


----------



## cybermaniac (Jul 25, 2016)

Thnx for the suggestion. But I am still looking for someone who has a branded one tried and tested.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 25, 2016)

cybermaniac said:


> Thnx for the suggestion. But I am still looking for someone who has a branded one tried and tested.



I used Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 gram in two CPUs and two GPUs which i bought from theitdepot for Rs 575. Which is a pretty damn good TC for the money.


----------



## cybermaniac (Jul 25, 2016)

sam_738844 said:


> I used Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound 3.5 gram in two CPUs and two GPUs which i bought from theitdepot for Rs 575. Which is a pretty damn good TC for the money.



Good for you. But I don't know why then still there are a lot of bad reviews about it too.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jul 25, 2016)

cybermaniac said:


> Good for you. But I don't know why then still there are a lot of bad reviews about it too.



First of all AS5 is a budget TIM, if you have no experience of applying a TIM before, then wasting a tube of expensive compound wont be a good start of your day.

Secondly most noobs dont know how to apply TC, they often end up ranting about said TC when they screw up the process of managing the amount of paste, even distribution of the compound, proper pressure and connection of heatsink plate and the processor.

I can show you my processor temps at load and in Idle, i can also post you an awful lot of good reviews from trusted sites about AS5, and i can also post links of people trumpeting about how every other thermal compound is bad in this planet. 

AS5 is a good TIM, its a bit old but still offers good value for money. There are better TIMs of course, for *more* money.


----------



## cybermaniac (Jul 25, 2016)

Yeah I totally believe you. But still I am not able to find it anywhere locally.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 25, 2016)

cybermaniac said:


> Which paste do you have by the way?



CoolerMaster V1


----------

